# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Nootropics

## byungsukimmishi

Here is a link to my other thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=96239

I plan on ordering most of what I listed in that thread and seeing what happens. I'll post results asap.

----------


## byungsukimmishi

I thought there would be more interest in such a topic...Was hoping someone would try it with me. I'll be placing an order on the 10th.

----------

